# Programmierung mit Cloud-Server



## KaffeeFan (29. Apr 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich habe mir heute einen kleinen Cloud-Server bei 1&1 eingerichtet, da ich bisher noch nicht viel mit Servern programmiert habe, dies aber gerne machen möchte.

Nun, auf dem (noch kleinen) Server kann ich etliche Apps installieren, wie TomCat, JBoss, Liferay .....
Hier mal eine Übersicht: https://hosting.1und1.de/cloud-app-center/cloud-apps?__lf=Order-Product

Nun, leider weiß ich noch gar nicht wie ich anfangen soll...
Hatte überlegt viellt mit einem kleinen Chat-Programm anzufangen, das über den Server läuft.

Habt ihr viellt andere Ideen wie ich in das Thema einsteigen sollte, oder viellt speziell schon entsprechende Klassen für mich, die ich mir genauer angucken könnte?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Luk


----------

